# Shortest Thread Ever - Changes to 2013 Routan - NONE



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

Unless you count changing the digit on the VIN as they ride out the product cycle. 

Any changes on the Chrysler/Dodge?


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

Allpar predicts a new Blu-ray RES system 

http://www.allpar.com/cars/chrysler/2013/

Power fold-in exterior mirrors standard on Limited, optional on Touring L
Non-perforated leather will be included in Touring; Touring L gets Limited wheel, but with a painted finish
Standard wheel is 17", up from 16” on some models; all will also get trailer sway dampening and second-row floor mat retainers.
New Blu-Ray player option for rear-seat video, coupled to a new, nine-inch rear video screen. HDMI cables will now be available with at least one of video options, with higher capacity power outlets, for XBox (etc) connectivity.
New "black and Sandstorm" interior color setup will be added.​


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

I suspect that there will be some changes to the 2013 Routan but VW is too lazy to call Chrysler and find out what they might be...or they just plain lost the telephone number. 

Challenge to this group will be to find a change and prove the VW press release to be false.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

tuanies said:


> Allpar predicts a new Blu-ray RES system
> 
> http://www.allpar.com/cars/chrysler/2013/
> 
> ...


And those are for the Chryco's--I'd bet nothing of that transfers to the Rout.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

Yeah I'm guessing the Routan is a lame duck at this point, VW is just waiting out the contract.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

I wonder how hard it'd be to retrofit the Blu-ray + HDMI system.


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

58kafer said:


> And those are for the Chryco's--I'd bet nothing of that transfers to the Rout.


I will find one change to the 2013 Routan, no matter how small, to prove that VW didn't bother checking. 

There will be a situation where Chrysler will find it cheaper to use something new that fits the Routan rather than source an older Routan specific part that is more expensive. Kind of like the change to the trip computer display from 2011 to 2012.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

haunted reality said:


> Yeah I'm guessing the Routan is a lame duck at this point, VW is just waiting out the contract.


 AMEN to that


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

tuanies said:


> I wonder how hard it'd be to retrofit the Blu-ray + HDMI system.


 :thumbup:


----------

